# Game #61: Lakers @ Bobcats



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (31-29, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Charlotte Bobcats (12-46, 4th Southeast) 

Saturday, Mar. 12, 4:00pm
at Bobcats
TV: NBALP, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Chucky Atkins - Season vs CHA: 20.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 6.0 APG
Keith Bogans - Season vs LAL: 6.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 1.0 APG

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant - Season vs CHA: N/A
Jason Hart - Season vs LAL: 8.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 7.0 APG

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Caron Butler - Season vs CHA: 20.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 1.0 APG 
Theron Smith - Season vs LAL: N/A

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Lamar Odom - Season vs CHA: 15.0 PPG, 9.0 RPG, 7.0 APG
Emeka Okafor - Season vs LAL: 7.0 PPG, 10.0 RPG, 1.0 APG 

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Chris Mihm - Season vs CHA: 16.0 PPG, 12.0 RPG, 1.0 APG
Primoz Brezec - Season vs LAL: 15.0 PPG, 10.0 RPG, 3.0 APG

*Bench Players:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook - Season vs CHA: 13.0 PPG, 7.0 RPG, 0.0 APG
Jumaine Jones - Season vs CHA: 8.0 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 1.0 APG
Brian Grant - Season vs CHA: 4.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 1.0 APG
Luke Walton - Season vs CHA: N/A


Charlotte Bobcats






















Jason Kapono - Season vs LAL: 8.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 2.0 APG
Melvin Ely - Season vs LAL: 6.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 1.0 APG
Malik Allen - Season vs LAL: N/A

*Injures:*

Lakers:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
T. Bobbitt G 	Feb 13, 2005 	Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C 	Dec 22, 2004 	Sore back
D. George SF    Nov 1, 2004 	Left ankle surgery
```
Bobcats:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
G. Wallace GF  	Mar 11, 2005  	Bruised ribs
K. Rush SG 	Mar 5, 2005 	Sprained left MCL
T. Slay GF 	Dec 14, 2004 	Injured left foot
```
*Last Game:*
LA Lakers 101, Charlotte 90
Boxscore - Recap

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant took the seat on the bench left vacant by ailing Los Angeles Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich.

With Bryant cheerleading and supporting his teammates, Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins each scored 20 points and the Lakers beat the Bobcats 101-90 Sunday night to snap their first three-game losing streak of the season.

``Having Kobe over there was definitely a plus,'' forward Lamar Odom said. ``We needed to win, by any means. It was our longest losing streak of the year, so of course it felt good. Chris Mihm played really well tonight, and we needed a game like that from him. He was all over the boards, blocking shots -- he was everywhere.''

Mihm had 16 points, 12 rebounds and five blocked shots. 

[More in URL]

Bobcats Forum Game Thread

Western Conference Playoff Watch:


```
W 	L 	PCT 	GB	 
1.	San Antonio 	47 	14 	.770 	- 		 
2.	Phoenix 	47 	15 	.758 	½ 		 
3. 	Seattle 	41 	19 	.683 	5½ 		 
4. 	Dallas 		40 	21 	.656 	7 		 
5. 	Sacramento 	39 	24 	.619 	9 	 
6. 	Houston 	36 	25 	.590 	11 	 
7. 	Memphis 	35 	26 	.574 	12	 
[color=purple]8. 	LA Lakers 	31 	29 	.517 	15½[/color]	 
9.  	Denver 		31 	29 	.517 	15½ 	 
10.  	Minnesota 	32 	31 	.508 	16 		 
11.  	LA Clippers 	27 	35 	.435 	20½
```
</center>


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Game threads have been awesome lately. I'll take a big risk and say we win.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow NBA.com is really lazy when it comes to updating their player pictures.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Wow NBA.com is really lazy when it comes to updating their player pictures.



Tell me about it :curse:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lol at Jason Kapono looking like he's doing a Mentos commercial.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Assuming Lakers are true to form, this should be a blowout loss with Mihm racking up a 4/2/1 game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> Assuming Lakers are true to form, this should be a blowout loss with Mihm racking up a 4/2/1 game.


 lmao


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

EHL said:


> Assuming Lakers are true to form, this should be a blowout loss with Mihm racking up a 4/2/1 game.


Yep, that sounds about right.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Emeka vs Odom...that should be a matchup to watch..COME ON! :banana:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

lakers by 13


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers win by 18


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

the lakers should easliy be able to take this one....

lakers 101
bobcats 87

kobe continues his strong play with another big performance... 33/7/4
okafor 16/13/2


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i would like to say the lakers win but well see because after all this lakers team did lose to Atlanta


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

lakers win by 13, kobe scores 45, odom scores 19 , 109-96 is the final score


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Just win,... I hope that's not too much to ask, against the Bobcats.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bobcats Game Thread


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I put 4000 points on the Lakers, go Lakers! Down with Emeka, up wtih Chris Mihm! :banana: *


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers catch another break.. Gerald Wallace has been placed on the IR.. Theron Smith will be starting in his place.. Going to edit the main thread soon..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Primo will dominate Mihm.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Every time I'm confident and say very strongly we're gonna win we lose. So I'll say things look good and leave it at that.


----------



## DarkBoyWonder (Mar 5, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Every time I'm confident and say very strongly we're gonna win we lose. So I'll say things look good and leave it at that.



*co-signs*

*LETS GET TO THE DAMN PLAYOFFS!*


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I wanna see another 40 from the Kobester.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

up 2 after 1


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG, Hamblen continues to screw us over. This guy is just an embarrassment.

He had Brown, Walton, Jones, Cook and Mihm/Grant in there and of course we got outscored by 8 in like a minute and a half. What the hell does this guy expect? :curse: You can't toy around with lineups in the playoff stretch! :curse: Rambis would do a better job than this moron.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Why in the heck is Frank experimenting. You can't keep Kobe and odom off the damn floor along with Atkins. I swear he doesn't know that the hell he's doing sometimes. 

Why make a game tougher than it has to be.

These refs are bothering me also. Keeping the Cats in the game with bogus calls.

Grant has nothing left in his legs missing simple lay-ups and unable to hustle down rebounds.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

down 7 with 6 mins left in the second


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks alot Frank.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We know the game is over because of the amount of points Charlotte already has. 47 with 6 minutes to go in the half? That's downright laughable. This is a BAD BAD BAD offensive team, so that number is ridiculous.

We'll probably make our typical comeback, but it won't be enough because we never win when teams score over 100 and Charlotte is gonna put up 110.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't stand this team losing another game like this and this time to the Bobcats. :sad:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Down 12 to the Bobcats and theyre gonna score over 60 in the first half? You seriously have to be ****ting me.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

52 - 45 for the bobcats, butler with 11, kobe 4 assists, 4 mins left


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

57-45


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

One of these days this team is gonna find Kobe in transition. Butler never looks for Kobe to get Kobe some easy baskets. Its remarkable that Kobe scores so well when he has to work like a slave to score in the halfcourt all the time. No one ever sets him up for anything easy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

59 points in 24 minutes to an expansion team, fantastic


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate Bernie Bickerstaff. He burns more time-outs than any coach in this league.

He'll run outta time-outs 1st 5 minutes of the 4th quarter. And leave his team paralized at the end of games. Its quite funny its why they lose so many close games.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't believe we played that kinda defense in the 1st half. I wish Kobe would respect his damn opponents , laying off Bogans for the wide open 3's.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice job by Kobe and Chucky at the end there. Down by 2 at the half, 59-57, and we'll have the ball to start the 3rd quarter.

Hmmm...we were beating them badly with our starters in the first quarter. We got pounded with our bench in the second quarter. Our starters came back in for the later part of the second quarter and now we're only down by 2. Gee Frank, I wonder...should we play Brown, Walton, Jones, Cook and Grant together in the second half?

HMMMMMMMMM..................

HMMMMMMMMM..................

This sure is an interesting question, I think I shall ponder over it some more...

HMMMMMMMMM..................

NO! YOU STUPID *******!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

59-57 at half, Kobe with 8 points 5 assists, Chucky with 11 pts, Caron with 12 pts, Odom 5/4/4, mihm 10/4, jones 5 pts, Brown 4 pts, grant 2 pts


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I swear to god, we better trample these fools the second half...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

if we lose this game we do not deserve to make the playoffs


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Travis76 said:


> I swear to god, we better trample these fools the second half...


wed better or were screwed playoff wise


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They'll win this game like usual. They like to play down to their competition.. Freakin Bobcats announcers are like "They dont look like a playoff team. Even Philly played with some effort last night" Yada yada yada.. They are playing bad.. But the person that cost us a lot this game has been FRANK HAMBLEN and his IDIOTIC COACHING/SUBSTITUTIONS.. Yet people say we are better off with Frank in charge.. Yeah ok..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow.. Our defense ****ing sucks..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

-D! said:


> Wow.. Our defense ****ing sucks..


Wow.. you just ****ing noticed? :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe gets mugged..
Then the Idiot Kobe tries to force a shot..
67-62 Cats


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe knocks down a Knight.. 
Kobe is bound to get injured.. 2 times he's been in a collsion.. Yeesh!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

These damn refs are pathetic. Calling everything against the Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate when Kobe is in passive mode and setting up teammates because he losses rhythm in his game. 

He needs to jack up shots and get us this damn win


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Prim scores on Slav...
Ely scores on Slav... 
Thanks coach for bringing in Slava!
Bobcats up 80-73 with 1:06 left :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I hate when Kobe is in passive mode and setting up teammates because he losses rhythm in his game.
> 
> He needs to jack up shots and get us this damn win


Jack up shots when he cant make any? Brilliant idea :banana: 

84-81 Bobcats after 3rd..

I'll be doing some pbp in the 4th..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Another late quarter rally to be down 3 going into the 4th. But here comes the second unit...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thats the most annoying clock ever, it goes down by .2 :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Start of 4th Quarter..*

Ely jumper.. 86-81 Cats
Jumaine Jones Three.. 86-84 Cats
Brian Grant fouls Melvin Ely.. 11:07 left in the game.. 
Carrroll missed layup but fouled by Jumaine Jones.. 11:03 left in the game..
Caroll missed ft.. 86-84 Cats
Carroll made ft.. 87-84 Cats
Kobe missed jumper.. Emeka board..
Okafor jumper.. 89-84 Cats
Odom driving layup.. 89-86 Cats 
Ely left handed hook.. 91-86 Cats
Jones missed 3.. Ely rips a rebound away from Lamar..
Knight jumper over Kobe.. 93-86 Cats
9:29 left in the game

:curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe fouled by Carroll..
9:15 left in the game...
Jumaine Jones Three.. 93-89 Cats
Carroll makes jumper and fouled by the Idiotic Kobe.. 95-89 Cats
Carroll makes ft.. 96-89 Cats
Kobe missed dunk, fouled by Okafor.. 
Kobe ft good.. 96-90 Cats
Kobe ft missed.. 96-90 Cats
Carroll jumper.. 98-90 Cats
Kobe missed jumper.. Odom gets a jump ball on Okafor.. 
Odom tips it to Brevin Knight.. Tierrible Brown with the loose ball foul
Knight missed jumper.. Okafor oboard putback missed..
Kobe deflected pass Out of bounds.. WHAT A BULL**** CALL that goes to the Cats :curse:
Carroll driving layup.. 100-90 Cats..
7:28 left


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what great refs we have in this league


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This maybe the worst game of Kobe's whole career. I'm embarrased for him in this game damn.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

**** were down by 10 vs the ****ing bobcats! we are sucking dick rite now


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Crap call, but even crappier defense..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WHAT THE ****?! We continue to get screwed over and over again by the refs. First the ball went off of Knight's knee and they got it, now Ely blatantly hit the ball right in front of the ref and they got it.

This is just bull****. I am mind-boggled by NBA officiating. This isn't even officiating. Every time the ball goes out of bounds, they just give it to the home team. Total BS.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

This is unreal. We're trying to lose to the Bobcats! Forget about the refs, we can't play defense and that is that. It's not the refs fault.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

We'd better win this one...we HAVE to win this one. Otherwise, I may have to throw myself off a ****ing cliff.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

LJD said:


> We'd better win this one...we HAVE to win this one. Otherwise, I may have to throw myself off a ****ing cliff.


ditto. we better ****ing win


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe loses the ball.. Knight called for the foul but there wasnt one IMHO..
Kobe three.. 100-93 Cats
Atkins fouls Knight who pushed off.. 6:54 left
Knight ft good.. 101-93 Cats
Knight ft good.. 102-93 Cats
Mihm blocked by Okafor.. KNight grabs ball..
Okafor stolen by jones stolen by Cats shot blocked by Mihm saved in by Odom.. Lakers ball..
Ely fouls Atkins.. 
Kobe mugged thows up an AND ONE..  102-95 Cats
Kobe ft good.. 102-96 Cats.. 
Hart blocked and fouled by Kobe.. 5:43 left in the game
Hart ft missed.. 102-96 Cats
Hart ft good.. 103-96 Cats
Kobe three.. 103-99 Cats.. Kobe with last 11 points :clap:
Knight jumper.. 105-99 Cats
Kobe finds Odom.. Cant get it down.. Fouled by Knight..
Odom ft good.. 105-100 Cats.. 4:50 left in the game
Odom ft good.. 105-101 Cats
Ely knocks down Odom and makes bucket.. 107-101 Cats
Kobe deep two.. 107-103 Cats.. Kobe putting the Lakeshow on his back..
WHY IS BROWN IN? I just noticed that!!!
Okafor fouled by Odom.. 4:04 left in game
Okafor ft missed.. 107-103 Cats
Okafor ft good.. 108-103 Cats 
Mihm throws it away.. 
3:44 to go..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

TOs and fouls, defense is straight up ****. Kobe is keeping us in the game. Wait, we are playing the Bobcats right? UN-****INGBELIEVEABLE


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ARE YOU F-ING KIDDING ME?!!!!

GOD MIHM, YOU ARE SUCH A DAMN IDIOT!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn Mihm can't even make a simple pass . Just give Kobe the damn ball its not hard to understand. Like I said before Kobe jacking it up is the best way.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:nonono:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe again and again, but the defense.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Live by the 3..die by the 3...Refs call a ****ING TICKY TAKC FOUL!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Defense is crap crap crap crap crap. THIS IS THE DAMN BOBCATS


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Offensive foul on Melvin Ely.. YAY 
Kobe three.. 108-106 Cats.. GOD DAMN KOBE!!! 
Okafor jumper.. 110-106 Cats.. Okafor with 30 pts
Kobe over Bogans.. 110-108 Cats
Knight fouled by Odom.. 
Knight ft good.. 111-108 Cats
Knight ft good.. 112-108 Cats (Knight has 17 pts, 17 assists :jawdrop: )
Kobe missed three.. Grant O Board. Atkins 3.. 112-111 Cats
Knight jumper.. 114-111 Cats.. 1:50 left in game
Kobe missed three.. Knight board.. Fouled by Grant :curse: 
Knight ft good.. 115-111 Cats
Knight ft good.. 116-111 Cats .. 1:24 left in game
Kobe layup.. 116-113 Cats
Hart missed 23.. Odom board.. 
Atkins missed three.. Brown o board
Brown missed three.. JJ Tip in.. 116-115 Cats..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

116-115 Bobcats up, after a Jumaine Jones putback. Bobcats ball with 20s omethign seconds left.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nice shot terrible brown


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow Jones with the tip. Great pass by Kobe. Need a stop and rebound.Gotta take Brown out and get a bigger body for rebounding.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hart missed.. Odom Board.. Timeout Lakers
6.8 seconds left..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Its Kobes time baby...116-115 Bobcats...WE HAVE TO PULL THIS ONE OUT!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well got the stop need a bucket. They're gonna double Kobe. Atkins , Odom or Jones gonna need to make a basket. Man we need a basket.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Theyll probably double Kobe, so hes probably gonna come off a screen drive down the lane and either take the shot or pass to JJ or Chucky for the baseline winner. 

COME ON LAKERS!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Whaoaoaoao!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe for the win... GOT IT!!!!!

0.9 LEFT!!!

KOBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Not over yet :gopray:

21 pts this quarter KOBE!!!!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe isnt clutch?
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe with the bucket Oh Yes. Money, need a stop.


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

KOBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! :banana:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

**** YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! kobe soooooo clutch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Damn, Kobe is such a badass.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Knight bumped by Chucky.. NO Call!!

THE LAKERS WIN 117-116.. WHAT A GAME!!!

Thanks to Kobe for going off with a manificent 4th quarter :banana:


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Yall can say all you want to about this guy, but there ain't no denying he's the most clutch player in the world right now. FU Kobe Haters.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers win

**** i lost money, stupid point spread


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :biggrin: 


Kobe is the man!!!! :clap:


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobe! :clap:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn did I say one of Kobe's worst games. 

He took over the damn game. There is no one currently playing in this league who can take over a game like Kobe can. 

He just willed the lakers to this win they played terrible. He gave the fans of Charlotte their money's worth. 

Kobe is cash money. This guy is just like MJ. 

He refused to losse. 

wow.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:banana: Kobe is the SHEET!!!!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

crazy 4th quarter 4 k0be, kobe mvp status=rising like crazy


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

IanMFCFirPark85 said:


> Yall can say all you want to about this guy, but there ain't no denying he's the most clutch player in the world right now. FU Kobe Haters.



That was one hell of a performance. Definately Jordan esqe there in the 4th. He put the team on his back and just put in shot after shot. Just WOW!


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

KOBE=CLUTCH!!!!!!!!! This kicks ***!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

That shot made my day, ****in almost losing to the ****in Bobcats, i can't ****in believe taht, but great 4th quarter by KOBE, and people still doubt that he is clutch, most game winners by any star in this league and still no respect from haters.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP!

I LOVE YOU KOBE!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

now lets go spurs


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

It's games like this that just put a huge grin on my face, I can just imagine the Haters sitting there sulking because Kobe proves once again that he is the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

all rite , well im out, go to go over to the spurs forum and cheer them on,im watchin the game and the spurs are up 50-43 with :46 left in the first half


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

This is precisely what I love so much about Kobe... He refuses to lose, very clearly shown in this game. He wants his team to win, and make the playoffs, and has really really stepped up his game to will this usually-uninspired team to victories.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP! HOLY CRAP!
> 
> I LOVE YOU KOBE!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:



Say it again Damian. damn straight.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!



BIG GAME! Caron played soso BUT WOW! YES!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> all rite , well im out, go to go over to the spurs forum and cheer them on,im watchin the game and the spurs are up 50-43 with :46 left in the first half


we need a Spurs win. Desperately. The team owes Kobe a good game. They better come out hard the next game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakerman33 said:


> BIG GAME! Caron played soso BUT WOW! YES!


But I like that Caron improved in this game.. 6 of 8 shooting with 14 pts 7 boards.. However he had 4 TO's.. 

Oh and one more thing.. Nobody has to give Chucky any props but his 26 points were much needed tonight.. Had 6 threes :clap: .. However he shot 14 3's :rofl: but he was nailing em for the most part..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> It's games like this that just put a huge grin on my face, I can just imagine the Haters sitting there sulking because Kobe proves once again that he is the best player in the NBA.


Yeah the haters need to admit that Kobe is a great player one of the very best to play in this league. 

I just like how he always knows whats needed in a game when to take over.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

OMG........KOBE 

21 points fourth-qtr from him!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

Shows you he's back!

_*Whoops*_

He never left. :yes:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Kobe... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn skippy Kobe 

You guys are right. They owe to Kobe to come out and play next game. And for the love of god, please learn how to defend.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

f*ck i missed that...i wasnt at home..i missed the whole f*cking game....I MISSED KOBES GAME WINNER?!?!?!?!


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

> I MISSED KOBES GAME WINNER?!?!?!?!


Um dude... TiVo!

I can't imagine watching games live anymore. To waste 3 hours of your life when you can TiVo the game then skip the commercials, free throws, and half-time crap. I can watch an entire game in less than one hour - it's a 48 minute game, after all. TiVo will change your life.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Rhodes said:


> Um dude... TiVo!
> 
> I can't imagine watching games live anymore. To waste 3 hours of your life when you can TiVo the game then skip the commercials, free throws, and half-time crap. I can watch an entire game in less than one hour - it's a 48 minute game, after all. TiVo will change your life.


That would ****in blow to watch a game like that, I understand if you can't make it but why wouldn't you wanna watch a live game, what are you gonna do when the Lakers make it to the playoffs?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's games like this that make me glad that I'm a fan of Kobe Bryant. I wasn't always, but his work ethic won me over, and games like last night you can just appreciate him. I turned to the game last night (from watching the MAC championship) and I just knew he was going to win the game for the Lakers, the team was down ten, and it was like KB8 wasn't going to be denied.

I've been telling people, that since Kobe will always have haters now, he should just play up to it sorta like Reggie Miller. Send the oppositions fans home angry, make it personal.. because Lord knows they do.


----------

